# [FULL HD] Chiara Schoras Nude sex Scenes @ "Countdown - Die Jagd beginnt" 16.02.2012 1920x1080 Pxl x1



## SabberSucre (18 Feb. 2012)

Vorschau



 

 

 

 

 

 

Videodetails

```
Format                           : Matroska
File size                        : 160 MiB
Duration                         : 4mn 27s
Overall bit rate                 : 5 009 Kbps
Format                           : AVC
Format/Info                      : Advanced Video Codec
Format profile                   : [email protected]
Format settings, CABAC           : Yes
Format settings, ReFrames        : 3 frames
Format settings, GOP             : M=4, N=34
Codec ID                         : V_MPEG4/ISO/AVC
Duration                         : 4mn 27s
Bit rate mode                    : Variable
Nominal bit rate                 : 4 879 Kbps
Maximum bit rate                 : 40.0 Mbps
Width                            : 1 920 pixels
Height                           : 1 080 pixels
Display aspect ratio             : 16:9
Frame rate                       : 25.000 fps
```


Download via UL.to





THX to SnoopyScan
​


----------



## beachkini (19 Feb. 2012)

Vielen Dank fürs Vid


----------



## eifellu (20 Feb. 2012)

klasse Beitrag


----------



## DerSisko (20 Feb. 2012)

Sehr heiß ... :thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (21 Nov. 2012)

danke danke danke


----------



## Celebfan56 (22 Nov. 2012)

:thx: für Chiara


----------



## sprangle (24 Nov. 2012)

Super, vielen lieben Dank


----------



## hoppie222 (14 Aug. 2014)

Schöne Caps vom Video. Dankeschön


----------

